# generac xp8000e or xg8000e



## 59flpan (Feb 20, 2012)

hi all, i am a new member, looking to buy a generac generator for my second home in phippsburg maine, i have researched and leaning towards a generac generator, not sure if i should go with a XP model, they are more money, are the XG models a better buy?


thanks for all opinions

homelite XLOA old blue
chainsaw
gravely 800 series tractor


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

The XP is more for a contractor, I think the XE would do just fine for a Homeowner, any Generac is a darn good Genny.


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

It is a portable generator from Generac's new XP series. In my opinion, it is a generator that has all the best qualities of a portable generator, but also has enough power to serve as a good substitute for a home standby generator.


----------

